# Wood



## duduml (Jul 19, 2011)

how much time tilll the wood dont need a stone on it to stay down the tank without the stone


----------



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

How big is it and what kind is it? Also, how long have you boiled it previously to putting it in the tank? coukd take from a week to a month to years... my longest one took me a month.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Boiling yer wood serves two purposes:

1.) Water logs it quickly.

2.) Kills parasites and such.

Boil yer wood man... boil yer wood.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Boiling yer wood serves two purposes:
> 
> 1.) Water logs it quickly.
> 
> ...


You're getting too much joy in that statement Pman, I can almost hear you giggling when you say it









Pman is right her, boiling it can have some good benefits, it still may not instantly stay at the bottom, but it sure will help things out. Just give it time.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I've had pieces that stay submerged immediately and I've had others that soaked for weeks and still had to be held down with a piece of slate -- it all depends on the type of wood and how long it was sitting dry.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

you gotta get ur wood nice and wet to sink it down deep


----------

